

Help Kill Narfbot - ryanmelt
http://narf.com/startups

======
ryanmelt
Hi everyone. This is my new startup, a topic based online community where
people use their real identities. The evil Narfbot is posting stories to the
site instead of real people.... help defeat him!

(Thanks for trying the site and any feedback you have). Ryan

